# new snow new honda



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

Well I pulled the plug, New Honda 724 should be delivered today. Great snow storm as we speak.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

hunterdude said:


> Well I pulled the plug, New Honda 724 should be delivered today. Great snow storm as we speak.


We want pictures!


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

Lucky guy.

I bought a used Honda 2 weeks ago and the snow is avoiding us because of it.
Can you please send some up my way.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> We want pictures!


 no pic's , didn't happen


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

still waiting for them to deliver - snowing hard today might be a day they tell me


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey, if I can post up a youtube video, so can you...


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

here is my new baby untitled.png


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Whoa, the TCD!

Nice machine.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

this was at the shop they cant deliver until sat. for what they are worth it better be nice


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

If you have ran other machines, I think that you will be amazed by how smooth they are. 

And yes, for the price they deserve an Acura badge.


----------



## hunterdude (Dec 30, 2013)

well got to try out new Honda today -worked well with my shoulder ,that's why I bought it,to keep screws in shoulder in place. I thought it would be hard tomove but its not ,I am really impressed.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats hunterdude, it take it you got electric start


----------

